# Pls Help!! brake squeak



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi
I just replaced my front pad with EBC red stuff 2 days ago, everything looks fine, it works good but just only squeaking noise before dead stop ( just only driver side ) Rotors have been resurfaced. What would you recomend?
Does the brake quiet spray at autoshop really work???
Thanks so much


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Buy some cleaner spray (it cost all of $1), and spray your brakes clean, you will need to remove the drum cover and spray inside. Then apply this squeek preventing goo onto the pads (costs a $1 @ AutoZone for small packet of it), will have to remove the pads to do this. After you have everything back on you will need to be carefull on your brakes for awhile, like 50 miles or so.


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

oh-la-la said:


> Hi
> I just replaced my front pad with EBC red stuff 2 days ago, everything looks fine, it works good but just only squeaking noise before dead stop ( just only driver side ) Rotors have been resurfaced. What would you recomend?
> Does the brake quiet spray at autoshop really work???
> Thanks so much



BG brake quiet is about the best stuff i have ever ran into.... if you just apply some of it to the surface of the pads and let it soak in......then re-install brake pads...

Kevin


----------



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks guys,
I just bouhgt a CRC disc brake quiet today and will try it tonight..
thanks


----------



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

Now i have put CRC disc brake quiet on the back side of pads + applied some of CRC de-squeak on the rotors, the deep tone vibration noise has mostly gone but the most annoying high tone noise ( cheeeez~~~ ) still remain.
What should i do now or it will be gone after a couple more days??
thanks in advise.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I hope you mean you put the stuff on the pad part that comes in contact with the rotor. The deep humm is eather because you have slotted rotors or your anti lock braking system is makin' noise. Putting ointment on the pads that is suppose to prevent squeakin' is all you can do (that I know of), except wait and hope the pads stop squeakin'.


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

Take the pads off the car, Get some 100 grit sandpaper and bevel about an 3/16 Bevel on all four edges of each pad (the side that contacts the rotor) that should take care of it... make sure you use a dust mask of some sort


----------



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

ks2 tuning said:


> Take the pads off the car, Get some 100 grit sandpaper and bevel about an 3/16 Bevel on all four edges of each pad (the side that contacts the rotor) that should take care of it... make sure you use a dust mask of some sort


Ive tried what you recommended already, it is quiet when pad is cold but noise comes again when pad getting hot. This is so anoying, everyone at stop sign looking at me when i stop. Bad resurface rotor job can cause this problem because i feel vabration when braking too??
thanks you all so much.


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

haha yeah I know the feeling, evryone looks at you like "fix that thing"

if your rotors are vibrating a bit then they either need to be machined or replaced, if you drive the car super hard and tend to get your rotors real hot it can create hard parts on the rotors, you don't feel it when it's cold but when the rotor heats up it expands at different rates because of the hard spots and you feel it in the pedal. sometimes new rotors is the way to go. by the way hard spots and warped rotors are created by a couple things. 

one is lets say you drive a nice mountain road real hard and heat the brakes way up. if you suddenly have to stop for a red light or something and you sit there with the brakes on, the rotor will cool down all over EXCEPT where the hot brake pads are gripping it, on a vented rotor it will just warp, i have seen the thinner non vented rotors warp so bad the car wouldn't roll.... (that's why if you go to a road race, the drivers always do a cool off lap after a session, or when they are testing and they can't let the car cool down because it would skew the information they want, they will rock the car back and forth while the engineers download the cars computer)

the second is basiclly the same where you park the car when the brakes are still at a high temp and pull on your parking brake and walk away


----------

